# Kein zugang zum FTPclient



## patrickditter (17. August 2004)

Ich war gerade am runterladen einer datei und dann ging die rtae runter und ich konnte nicht mehr connecten ich bekomme jetzt folgende fehlermeldung

WinSock 2.0
Connecting to --
Connected to -- -> IP=XX.XXX.XXX.XX PORT=8000
Ident Request: XX,XXX.XXX.XX
220 -- - Excess (glftpd 1.30_Linux+TLS) ready.
AUTH SSL
234 AUTH SSL successful
Negotiating SSL/TLS session...
SSL/TLS negotiation successful...
SSL/TLS connection using cipher EDH-DSS-DES-CBC3-XXX (168 bits)
PBSZ 0
200 PBSZ 0 successful
USER Paddy
331 Password required for Paddy.
PASS (hidden)
530 Goodbye.

Das wars laut dem betreiber des servers liegt bei ihm kein prob vor ich weiß nicht weiter bitte um hilfe


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. August 2004)

Sieht aus wie ein falsches Passwort, da danach der Abbruch erfolgt. Der Serverbetreiber kann dir weiterhelfen (Logs, etc.)


----------



## patrickditter (18. August 2004)

*ne*

Daten sind alle ok laut serverbetreiber sind an den logs nix komisches dran der weiß auch nicht warum ich auch nicht mehr ich weiß nicht mehr was ich machen soll


----------

